# Arlington 4400 snap-in bushings



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

In response to 220/221s panel change out, my appentice firmly believes that you can't use those bushings without clamps to enter a panel with Romex. In specific, can an Arlington 4400 bushing be used to enter the top of a loadcenter with Romex if it is stapled within 8" of entry? The catalog page has very little info, "for knockouts" and I say that qualifies it for this purpose. He says for bushing through steel studs only. 

What say you?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought this was standard procedure down south where thy use meter/mains.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I thought this was standard procedure down south where thy use meter/mains.


Ive never seen that.
We always have to use a raceway if the exterior panel is surface mounted.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:no::no::no:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't think that looked compliant either but I didn't really care enough to comment. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:no: you can not use those bushing when entering a panel.

312.5(c)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

360max said:


> :no: you can not use those bushing when entering a panel.
> 
> 312.5(c)


Are you sure sunshine?

Are cable connectors required where Type NM cables enter a box or a panel?

Yes, a general rule. NEC 314.17(A) requires that where cable is used with metal boxes, the cable must be secured to the box. Where nonmetallic boxes are used, NEC 314.17(C) requires that, in all instances, the cable must be secured to the box. Securing to the box may be done by use of cable clamps, which are a part of the listed box, or by separate cable connectors. There is one exception to this rule where nonmetallic-sheathed cable that is used with single-gang boxes (2¼ x 4) securing the cable to the box is not required. Where single-gang boxes are used, multiple cable entries are permitted in a single cable knockout opening.

NEC 312.5(C) requires that where cable is used, each cable must be secured to the panel enclosure. Because installers repeatedly violated this rule and jammed in multiple nonmetallic cables through a large PVC connector, a new requirement was added to the 2002 NEC that appears now in NEC 312.5(C) Exception. This exception permits cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths to enter the top of a surface-mounted enclosure through one or more nonflexible raceways not less than 18 in. and not more than 10 ft. in length, provided the following conditions are met:

(a) Each cable is fastened within 12 in.—measured along the sheath—of the outer end of the raceway.

(b) The raceway extends directly above the enclosure and does not penetrate a structural ceiling.

(c) A fitting is provided on each end of the raceway to protect the cables from abrasion, and the fittings remain accessible after installation.

(d) The raceway is sealed at the outer end using approved means in order to prevent access to the enclosure through the raceway.

(e) The cable sheath is continuous through the raceway and extends into the enclosure beyond the fitting not less than ¼ in.

(f) The raceway is fastened at its outer end and at other points in accordance with the applicable article.

(g) Where installed as conduit or tubing, the allowable cable fill does not exceed that permitted for complete conduit systems by Table 1 of Chapter 9 of the NEC and all applicable notes thereto.

Remember, this exception can be used only with surface-mounted enclosures and using nonflexible raceways.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It is not compliant with the NEC as a whole, but it is the accepted way to do it where 220 is, and likely other places with exterior panels.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> In response to 220/221s panel change out, my appentice firmly believes that* you can't use those bushings without clamps to enter a panel with Romex.* In specific, can an Arlington 4400 bushing be used to enter the top of a loadcenter with Romex if it is stapled within 8" of entry? The catalog page has very little info, "for knockouts" and I say that qualifies it for this purpose. He says for bushing through steel studs only.
> 
> What say you?





sbrn33 said:


> *Are you sure sunshine?*
> 
> Are cable connectors required where Type NM cables enter a box or a panel?
> 
> ...


#I'msure


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

The OP posted snap in bushing, which are not compliant when entering a panel with romex, there was no mention of raceway


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

He's been posting pictures of doing using that same method for years. It is accepted common practice and approved by the AHJs. Who cares if that stupid f*cking NEC book says its ok or not? It is perfectly fine, and I'm sure not too many of those houses have burned down from romex poking through a plastic bushing instead of a connector.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I use a romex connector when entering a meter/main panel for my ser cables feeding sub panels. Only I put in in backwards so the two tightening screws are inside the meter socket, and the exterior side only sticks out into the wall the depth of the siding. Usually I will put on a plastic bushing over the threads of the connector , but it isn't required to do so. macmike always pushes the bounds of the known universe.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I would probably take a couple photos, then write the violation notice. Then send the photos to some other inspectors I know. Then would be sure to transfer the photos to my flash drive with the other goofy things I've come across.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I would probably take a couple photos, then write the violation notice. Then send the photos to some other inspectors I know. Then would be sure to transfer the photos to my flash drive with the other goofy things I've come across.


So you would violate him? Can you name one thing dangerous about his install?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was taught they were ok a long time ago for chaneouts. Romex coming in both the top and bottom of a flush mount panel, went right in easy and no scuffed insulation. I didn't think it would pass but it did. That was probably ten years ago in a small town, I was a nosy DIYer back then bugging the EC changing my neighbors service, LOL.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> So you would violate him? Can you name one thing dangerous about his install?


Well.... it's.... code... and... um.... AHJ.... um.... NEC... and... code...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> So you would violate him? Can you name one thing dangerous about his install?


What does danger have to do with inspections?

Can you name one thing dangerous about putting an under cabinet light on the SABC outlet?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> It is not compliant with the NEC as a whole, but it is the accepted way to do it where 220 is, and likely other places with exterior panels.





RePhase277 said:


> Well.... it's.... code... and... um.... AHJ.... um.... NEC... and... code...


Oh, so now you are ok with breaking code because "It's just the way they do it". But when the entire Tesla community didn't run a neutral to their car chargers because it wasn't necessary and "that's the way they do it" it wasn't good enough for you :whistling2: Code was all you cared about then Mr Goodie-2-Shoes.

I demand you take that avatar down, you aren't worthy of it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a pretty common practice all around Cali too, although some jurisdictions will call you on it.

With those all-in-one units that are installed you are gonna violate codes no matter what. 

What about the NM cables going to the panel on the exterior, are they rated?

What about if he installed a 2-Screw connector and brought in all the conductors through 2-2" units, wouldn't that be a code violation?

Etc..... Etc..... The very nature and construction of those dumb things almost requires some code to be violated, hence the inspectors give a little leeway on the installations. Most of the inspectors know that the it will neither affect the safety or performance of the installation, so they allow it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> It is a pretty common practice all around Cali too, although some jurisdictions will call you on it.
> 
> With those all-in-one units that are installed you are gonna violate codes no matter what.
> 
> ...


The west coast (especially the Oreguam area) is bad with those panels because half the time the panel is halfway recessed into the wall and the service riser is inside of the house.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They have the flush mount, which means it is secured to the studs and then stuccoed or sided over, then they have surface mounted unit.

The flush suck donkey balls to replace.

If you install a panel brand new, they want it completely code compliant these days, but they cut some serious slack on replacements.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> They have the flush mount, which means it is secured to the studs and then stuccoed or sided over, then they have surface mounted unit.
> 
> The flush suck donkey balls to replace.
> 
> If you install a panel brand new, they want it completely code compliant these days, but they cut some serious slack on replacements.


Have the powers that be out there found the flush mount panels to cause cancer yet?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have the powers that be out there found the flush mount panels to cause cancer yet?


Yes... We all here in Cali now ignore every label. All the manufactures slap it on everything, even if it doesn't have anything that is know to cause cancer, just in case 20 years from now they find out it does......

Most people here can't read anyways.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Yes... We all here in Cali now ignore every label. All the manufactures slap it on everything, even if it doesn't have anything that is know to cause cancer, just in case 20 years from now they find out it does......
> 
> Most people here can't read anyways.


LOL

Are those labels multilingual?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL
> 
> Are those labels multilingual?


Yeah, they come in English and French, just so they can sell them in Canada too.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Oh, so now you are ok with breaking code because "It's just the way they do it". But when the entire Tesla community didn't run a neutral to their car chargers because it wasn't necessary and "that's the way they do it" it wasn't good enough for you :whistling2: Code was all you cared about then Mr Goodie-2-Shoes.
> 
> I demand you take that avatar down, you aren't worthy of it.


Oh no. It wasn't about code, it was about best practice. It is not a good idea to not connect the neutral to a receptacle with a neutral connection. But sticking half a dozen Romex into a plastic bushing isn't going to hurt anything.... ever.

And Pudge came to my house and blessed me with the gift of that avatar, and you can't make me take it down:tt2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Oh no. It wasn't about code, it was about best practice.


Bu11****, all you did was talk about code and UL listings and all that other geeky crap. 

Code **** don't sport avatars like that, take it down. I just texted Pudge, he says he hates you.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Bu11****, all you did was talk about code and UL listings and all that other geeky crap.
> 
> Code **** don't sport avatars like that, take it down. I just texted Pudge, he says he hates you.


It was your crush Sabrina and that B-Nabs that talked code. I just said you're a jackleg. Pudge is just angry because he's Asian.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> It was your crush Sabrina and that B-Nabs that talked code. I just said you're a jackleg. Pudge is just angry because he's Asian.


Bu11****, you went on and on about code and the listing. It was all you.

Pudge isn't Asian.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Bu11****, you went on and on about code and the listing. It was all you.
> 
> Pudge isn't Asian.


You're just mad because you're Italian.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> You're just mad because you're Italian.


That just makes him emotional, not mad.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> In response to 220/221s panel change out, my appentice firmly believes that you can't use those bushings without clamps to enter a panel with Romex. In specific, can an Arlington 4400 bushing be used to enter the top of a loadcenter with Romex if it is stapled within 8" of entry? The catalog page has very little info, "for knockouts" and I say that qualifies it for this purpose. He says for bushing through steel studs only.
> 
> What say you?


Around here, the Romex must be secured where it enters. You need Arlington NM94's. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

WIsparky71 said:


> Around here, the Romex must be secured where it enters. You need Arlington NM94's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yep. They even make a "reverse" one that can be put in from inside the panel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That just makes him emotional, not mad.


But it's only a matter of time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pudge is a very happy person right now. Leave him out of this ****show.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> But it's only a matter of time.


Only if you poke him.:yes:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> You're just mad because you're Italian.


Racist.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> So you would violate him? Can you name one thing dangerous about his install?


I never stated it was dangerous, I stated I would write up a disapproval. 
I would do so as it my job. 

The NEC is full of rules ,that if ignored it does not create a dangerous situation. It is just a basic code violation.
If you strap your emt 48" from the box instead of 36" is it dangerous? NO
Is it a CODE VIOLATION ? yes

I stated I would photograph it because using a chase nipple instead of a NM connector is not common around here. Why ? 312.5(C)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is no ****, I just got turned down on an outdoor panel install because of this. Has common sense gone completely out the window.

He passed the exact same install less than a year ago.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> This is no ****, I just got turned down on an outdoor panel install because of this. Has common sense gone completely out the window.
> 
> He passed the exact same install less than a year ago.


Those wires in the wall might get yanked hard, then you'd have trouble!!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This is no ****, I just got turned down on an outdoor panel install because of this. Has common sense gone completely out the window.
> 
> He passed the exact same install less than a year ago.


Good. This is karma getting back at you for dooshing me about code and the Tesla outlet. Soon that avatar thief will get his comeuppance as well.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Good. This is karma getting back at you for dooshing me about code and the Tesla outlet. Soon that avatar thief will get his comeuppance as well.


I'm sending an inflatable butt cushion because of your sore ass. Steve as well. I promised him one a long time ago but just now got his address. You'll get yours faster if you tell me your address and don't make me find it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Romex can just stick into a rectangular hole in a plastic box but put it in a round knockout then it's instantly gotta have a clamp. Duh :jester:

We've moved past such nonsense and ****ery long ago down here.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I'm sending an inflatable butt cushion because of your sore ass. Steve as well. I promised him one a long time ago but just now got his address. You'll get yours faster if you tell me your address and don't make me find it.


You think it's a joke.

It's not.

Just ask Sabrina how his ass feels today.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You think it's a joke.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Just ask Sabrina how his ass feels today.


I am a giver not a taker. :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I am a giver not a taker. :no:


Yeah, you have been giving me a headache for like 10 years now.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> You think it's a joke.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Just ask Sabrina how his ass feels today.


Yeah, he's telling me all about it in PM. What's that address? Don't force my hand here.


----------

